# First "Real" Table Saw Doesn't Disappoint



## MickeyD (Sep 29, 2008)

We bought a General a few years ago before riving knives were required and I wish my saw had one, but we have been very happy with the saw the way it is. We bought a Brett Guard for it and have never used the guard that came with it.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

As the owner of one of those $100 Ryobi saws … may I say … nice upward leap 

I've heard universally good things about General-that they do a nice product, and keep good quality control.

I've never heard an effective solution for over-the-table dust except an overarm, a Shark, and Excalibur, or similar.

It'd be interesting to hear your thoughts in a few months-after you've put more miles on her!

Enjoy the new tool. Stay safe !


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Rob,
Sweet saw…good one…work safe.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Great review.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Tool prices in Ontario have plummeted. 2 years ago I could have gotten about 7 to 10K for my used shaper and now the same shaper, brand new is less then 5K. I have been to several auctions where a general cabinet saw with beismeyer fence and excaliber sliding table, (not a scratch) and the auctioneer had a hell of a time getting 150 bucks, less then the cost of a new hand held circular saw.

Sign of the times I guess.

Congrats on your new saw as it shoulod give you a life time of enjoyment.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

haha you should see the duct i made for my table saw. i just posted it the other day.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

When I retire I am looking at getting a full blowm TS - 8 years and counting.

Moron: What part of Ontario, my daughter lives in Niagara Falls, would not be adverse to going a little north to check out the tool auctions.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Right across the entire province. The economy isnt what it used to be and I see a LONG painful recovery.

I live an hour north of Toronto.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice review…the first I've read about the new GI 50-240GT. This has cabinet mounted trunnions correct? Also, what blade did you install?

Enjoy!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

yep, cabinet mounted trunnions. I'm using the 40T blade that came with the saw, it gives nice smooth cuts with very little tear-out, eventually I'd like to upgrade, but I've spent too much on other toys for my shop…


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds like you made wise purchase and its working out as planned. Hope all continues


----------

